

Analysis of NYC Taxi Tip Data: 44% of Passengers Hit the 20% Button - dfkoz
http://dfkoz.tumblr.com/post/106719206826/analysis-of-nyc-taxi-tip-data-44-of-passengers

======
prezjordan
$544 for a cab, how? Did they take it to Ohio?

